# Welding for a Plane Casted Sole.....? - - - Pic - - - -



## Moai (Feb 9, 2009)

I have this Stanley plane with this damage as seen in the picture and I have also the little chip that came out from there…....I was wondering about the type of welding -if possible- that would repair this …?


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Brazing.

You can try to fix it yourself with J-B weld. It is in a
non-stressed area so I'd be optimistic about J-B Weld
working there.


----------



## Moai (Feb 9, 2009)

Brazing sounds the right wy to go, but as the section needs to be heated until the steel is red, I'm worry about the japaning at the other side….......In the Hndplane Book, Garrett Hack uses a block plane that has been repired, I guess by brazing.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Brazing would be a brass color and silver solder would be silver color. Welding cast iron rules would be to heat up the entire piece and not just the section that needs to be repaired. Cast iron expands when heated and it would be possible for the plane to crack if only heated in the front section.


----------



## REO (Sep 20, 2012)

brazing or silver solder. you will be able to see the path of the weld even if it is built up and ground down. you will be able to see the braze line or the silver solder but it will be much less so. Get a hold of someone in tool and die to furnace braze it for you. The heat will be evenly applied and stress removed from the piece as well less chance of further damage and it will be hard to find the seam when you are done.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

I dropped my Stanley Jack plane on a concrete floor about 15 years ago and broke off on side. I've been using it that way since with no problems. It does irritate me every time I look at it though.


----------



## dkirtley (Mar 11, 2010)

No te preocupes. Dejalo asi. Si te ofende, hechas un gottito de superglue por el pedacito.


----------



## USMCSergeant (Jan 17, 2013)

If that is cast iron welding will be difficult. You'll need nickel rods. Cast iron is temp sensitive so unless it's preheated correctly and cooled correctly it will crack badly. If it's steel, go at it with a mig welder, done,


----------



## realcowtown_eric (Feb 4, 2013)

Just dull the sharp edges and leave it.

Then make up some story how your were working in the shop so hard that you didn;t notice that the sole got overheated and caused that little chip to break off!!

Really, trying to repair that little chip will depreciated the value of the tool more than just leaving it as is!!

Eric


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

> I have this Stanley plane with this damage as seen in the picture and I have also the little chip that came out from there…....I was wondering about the type of welding -if possible- that would repair this …?
> 
> - Francisco Luna


There IS another crack showing up….over by the mouth of the plane….best bet would be to just buy a replacement base casting.


----------



## BlasterStumps (Mar 13, 2017)

I would just super glue the chip back on.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

This was from 2013 so maybe he can say what he ended up doing.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

Kind of a weird old thread to wake up with spam?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Nickel rod, preheat, cover so it cools slow and protect what you can from overheating

Practice on a trashed plane


----------

